# play boat for 140 lb chick



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

The Orbit 47 and Flair 47 from Riot are both awesome playboats. They are a little smaller than those medium boats but also bigger than the Jackson Star, Project 45, or Small Agent. 

The flair is a little longer and might have more leg room but still be a small enough volume. 

Riot kayaks
Riot kayaks

D


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I would try the Jackson series out.


----------

